# Herd assessment



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been looking for a new herdsire for 2017, and I decided where I'll be getting him, I'd like some opinions on my current herd. Not looking for critiques or opinions on any particular goat, but rather, what main faults do you see in all or a lot of my does?

I had hoped to do Linear Appraisal this year, which I know would have helped me in choosing a new herdsire, but it didn't work out. I knw mostly what I need for my herd, but I'd like a few other opinions on what main things I should look for in my new buckling. 
TIA!

Senior Does:

































First Fresheners




















































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Junior Does


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

They're very pretty! I love Cou Blancs! But I'm just following; I really don't know much about dairy conformation.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank You

Anyone else? *Cough. Lacie? Are you there?*


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

First off, can I just say that I really, really love the doe in your profile pic?! :drool:  She is absolutely gorgeous!

From what I'm seeing, focus on feet/legs, mammary systems, rumps/toplines and front end assemblies. 

*cough* which herd? *cough*


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Definitely brisket, along with mammary systems. Also better neck/wither blending.

You have nice long does, that deepen with age.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The last 6 young/jr does pictured are an improvement over your sr does. The main thing I am seeing in your sr does is ewe neck, rump slope, feet + legs and brisket. For mammary you should aim for more fore and higher/wider escutcheons. Tokyo (I think, broken chammy?) needs more definition at the teats, and smaller ones. That would overall make her udder look a lot better, and a longer medial too. 

Whatever buck(s) you used to sire the last 6 does pictured fixed the ewe neck though, so you already fixed that little problem. Your jr cou blanc doe is unbalanced though. Rear end is proportionately too small for the front end.

So look for a good udder buck, with nice feet and legs (too much angle is your prob, and feet could be more shapely), and brisket wouldn't hurt. 

You had a pretty good looking kid crop this year


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone

All the Jr does are Adonis daughters, except the last one, she's his granddaughter.

Here's another of my Jr does I forgot to upload. She is also an Adonis granddaughter.















Ariella, that's Gypsy, Poppy's daughter. She was 3rd place Sr. kid at Nationals this year. I must say I'm rather fond of her myself

I'll be getting a buckling from the Spinning Spider herd. They are using a son of SGCH Tempo Aquila Living Free, so I'll be getting one of that buck's sons, not sure yet on the dam of the kid.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Now that would be exciting! I saw pics of her in a FB group that was discussing conformation. Highest LA score ever, I can't wait to see pics of your new baby.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

The biggest traits I'd look for when choosing a buck for these does, is one that is likely to throw higher, wider escutcheons with better rear udder attachments, and level rumps and backs.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

margaret said:


> Ariella, that's Gypsy, Poppy's daughter. She was 3rd place Sr. kid at Nationals this year. I must say I'm rather fond of her myself
> 
> I'll be getting a buckling from the Spinning Spider herd. They are using a son of SGCH Tempo Aquila Living Free, so I'll be getting one of that buck's sons, not sure yet on the dam of the kid.


Well, for good reason! Congratulations, BTW - I've been out of the loop, but that's an awesome placing. 

And :drool: You really can't go wrong with that! Spinning Spider has some gorgeous does. Plus, getting Living Free in there never hurts a person, does it?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Well, for good reason! Congratulations, BTW - I've been out of the loop, but that's an awesome placing.
> 
> And :drool: You really can't go wrong with that! Spinning Spider has some gorgeous does. Plus, getting Living Free in there never hurts a person, does it?


Thank you, I was thrilled to death when she placed so high

Yeah, that was kind of my thinking. As soon as they said they had a Living Free son I was like I guess I know where I'm getting my next herdsire:lol:
Here's his pedigree


----------



## TurnbackCreek (Jul 18, 2016)

I agree with what has been said, especially with a higher and wider estucheon... another thing that jumped out to me is more body width and capacity, and also spring of rib. They're just a bit on the narrow side. Also, I'd like to see more angulation to the rear legset on your Sr. does that I saw, (some of the pictures wouldn't load) but I see a vast improvement between your Sr's and Jr's. Great job with these beauties!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

You should discuss with Chris at Spinning Spider.
She absolutely will not steer you wrong.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> You should discuss with Chris at Spinning Spider.
> She absolutely will not steer you wrong.


Yep, I have to agree with you there Chris is awesome. I talked to her last month about getting a buckling, she's really great about helping people who are trying to build and improve their herd


----------

